# OTD today BFN BUT no AF! any similar stories with positive outcomes?



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all

Today is test day following a 3DT of two grade 2 embies, one 7 cell, one 8 cell. I am 16DPT and we really thought it had worked for us this time! AF arrived two days early on both of my previous two IVF cycles, so getting to test day was hugely exciting for us.

I have been told by Care to re-test Friday morning if still no AF.

Any positive stories to help me through the wait? lost all PMA x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry you are going through this.  Often the progesterone support will prevent AF from arriving even with a BFN and it then starts a few days after you stop the cyclogest or whatever you are using.  However, Holly17 a volunteer on this site also had a BFN on test day and he's now 3!!

I don't want to build your hopes up because that will only be harder on friday but then anythings possible in the crazy world of IVF!



Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi missy moo 123

So sorry to read what you are going through, as if the world of IVF isnt tough enough    

I hope that the retest on friday brings some positive news, have Care offered a blood test at all 

As Amanda has said, i tested BFN on OTD but a blood test confirmed a BFP dont want to raise your hopes but i hope fridays test shows different to todays

Em


----------



## missy moo123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for your kind messages.

I dont hold out much hope that this will end in a positive for us but no AF yet and although i had some cramps and backache last night, this has since disapeared.

The waiting game continues!


----------

